# Usar LM741 como amplificador de audio



## Nem (Jun 29, 2007)

Holas.
Estoy diseñando un Amplificador de Sonido con ecualizador. Voy a usar filtros activos para la ecualizacion, y para ello necesito usar Opamp. Por eso me estaba preguntando si hay otro Opamp de mejores características (y que no sea muy costoso) que el LM741. 8)


----------



## mabauti (Jun 29, 2007)

yo utilizaria el TL081 (82 o 84) son mejores que el 741 (claro,  puede haber unos mejores aun que el 81) y son baratos.


----------



## Courage_faces (Jun 29, 2007)

Existen una cantidad grande de amplificador operacionales, si deseas hace filtro pasa banda nesesitaras un integrado que tenga 2 OPAMP pero si es un pasa alto obajo puedes usar el 741,

si vas a polarizar un filtrado para un buen arreglo de altavoces te recomiendo usar un IC que posea mas de 4 o mas AMPOP.....

a proposito recuerda que para hacer un filtro de audio nesesitas fuente simetrica +/- VCC lo cual genera gasto.....filtro pasivo es una buena solucion...

cita, si nesesitas ayuda!

saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 29, 2007)

Utiliza los tipicos de los CD como son ne5532 y el ne5534 son de bajo ruido baratos y faciles de encontrar.

Ojo lo digo porque son los tipicos que me encuentro en equipos de gama media/alta.


Ha ver si aparece los que saben en audio y nos comentan sus "manias"


----------



## Nem (Jul 2, 2007)

Holas, Gracias por sus sugerencias. 
Decidi usar el TL082 (Lo de la fuente simetrica no es problema, porque en mi Universidad cuentan con estos equipos). Ya implemente la etapa de 'Adaptador de señales' ( OPAMP de G=1, recibe la señal de entrada de solo un canal L/R de la fuente de sonido), las 3 etapas de ecualización (3 filtros pasabanda de 100-400HZ, 400-2KHz y 2K-15KHz cada uno de G=+/- 6dB) y el 'mezclador de sonido' (OPAMP Sumador de G=1, que recibe las 3 señales de los 3 ecualizadores) y finalmente me faltaría la etapa de 'Amplificador de Potencia de 5W'.

Justamente tengo problemas con la etapa amplificadora de 5W, ya que pienso usar MOSFET canal N en configuracion 'fuente común'; sin embargo no se como relacionar esta ganancia de 5W con la ganancia Av de la configuración; Asimismo no se como seleccionar el MOsfet N correcto para lograr esta ganancia de 5W.  

Pueden sugerirme un MOsfet N adecuado, otra configuracion que de mejores resultados, y sobre todo como relacionar los 5W con la ganancia 'Av' de la configuración. 8) 

PD: De fuente de sonido voy a usar una radio portatil, se alimenta de 2 pilas (3V), asi que la señal de entrada no superaría los 3V.


----------



## mati_23 (Ene 5, 2008)

Hola

Resulta que quiero hacer un amplificador de audio con este circuito

¿ Se puede hacer un amplificador de audio con un LM741?

¿ Cómo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2008)

El LM741 es un operacional de muy baja potencia.
Lo puedes emplear para preamplificar, control de tono o manejar una etapa de potencia con transistores.
Por si solo no te dara potencia suficiente como para "Mover" un parlante.


----------



## mati_23 (Ene 5, 2008)

Fogonazo ke amplificador/es operacional/es se pueden usar como amplificador de audio?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2008)

En el foro se estan tratando post sobre varios IC´s Amplificadores Opreracionales de Potencia para audio

Te nombre algunos:
TDA1562   TDA2002   TDA2003   TDA2005   TDA2040   TDA2050   TDA7294
TDA7295   TDA7377   TDA7386   TDA8571   LM386   LM3875   LM3876   LM3886
STK4012-040   STK4048   STK4050   

Si tienes ganas de armarte un amplificador te sugiero comiences por uno chico de unos 5 u 8 W.
Busca en el foro los post sobre alguno de los que te nombre


----------



## Hugo Ham (Dic 2, 2008)

Hola, este es mi primer comentario en los foros, HOLA FOROS!
Yo también estoy diseñando un ecualizador y ya compre varios LM741, pero si quisiera que éste fuera no de 5W, si no de bastante más, digamos unos 50 W, que debo hacer?!
Gracias!


----------



## luisgrillo (Mar 9, 2009)

pues de CI's operacionales hay muchos, y cada uno tiene sus diferentes cracteristicas, como bajo ruido, muy altas ganancias, muy estables, son muchas las caracteristicas y muchos tienen de todo un poco o mucho de todo, seria cuestion de comparar los integrados y ver cual se adecua mas a lo que quieres llegar, si quieres un equipo hi-fi pues utilizas uno de muy bajo ruido, o si quieres uno para SPL pues utilizas uno mas economico que no tengas que gastar en algo de mejor calidad. =)


----------



## luepo88 (May 11, 2010)

Una pregunta... ¿Por que reemplazo el amplificador operacional TL-081 , el LM-741? No puedo encontrar la respuesta, la encontré en el datasheet ! Pero no se mucho inglés..
Les agradeceríaa el aporte!! Desde ya gracias...


----------



## escarcha (Nov 22, 2010)

amigos hasta ahora lei esto. pero por lo que si se es de que puede poco probable hacer un amplificador de audio con un lm741, ya que las mayores aplicaciones de este opam es de generar señales y amplifica pero no señales de grandes potencias.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 23, 2010)

Se pude hacer con transistores externos, pero no con el 741 ya que es pésimo, a medida que aumenta el nivel de amplificación  se estrecha la banda pasante

Aqui te dejo un ejemplo con un mejor AO


----------



## Jyajure (Dic 19, 2010)

Buen dia foreros , me alegra contar con su ayuda en este problema que tengo.

Como proyecto en una asignatura de la universidad me mandaron a construir un amplificador de audio, utilizando un Amplificador Operacional, como Preamplificador y un amplificador de potencia clase AB (push-pull), con configuración Darlington. 

Resulta que en el diagrama que nos dieron hay un error, colocaron un DB135 (NPN) en lugar de un DB136 (PNP), eso nos dió mucho problema hasta que nos dijeron que existía ese error. Luego cuando arreglamos la simulación dimos con que el circuito suena, pero los potenciometros no realizan su función, o`sea no pasa nada al moverlos. Podrían ayudarme a dar con el problema?

Bueno les coloco el diagrama y mi simulación, espero puedan ayudarme, saludos


----------



## FBustos (Dic 19, 2010)

hola!, tienes mal puesto Q4, debe ser npn segun el .doc


----------



## Jyajure (Dic 19, 2010)

dj pipe dijo:


> hola!, tienes mal puesto Q4, debe ser npn segun el .doc



gracias por responder dj pipe. Te cuento que el profesor nos dijo que hay un error en el diseño y que Q4 (BD135) no podía ser NPN y debíamos cambiarlo por un PNP, así que elegimos (BD136), en la simulación lleva el nombre de Q5.

Yo creo que puede haber otro error en alguna parte. Gracias por responder


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 19, 2010)

Para mi Q5 debería ser NPN
La ganancia del operacional es demasiado alta.
Y 5Vca a la entrada es excesivo, mas con esa ganancia.


----------



## Jyajure (Dic 19, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Para mi Q5 debería ser NPN
> La ganancia del operacional es demasiado alta.
> Y 5Vca a la entrada es excesivo, mas con esa ganancia.



Ok Fogonazo que me recomiendas?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 19, 2010)

Prueba:
Q5 = BD135
R1 = 1,5kΩ
Señal = 250mV


----------



## Jyajure (Dic 19, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Prueba:
> Q5 = BD135
> R1 = 1,5kΩ
> Señal = 250mV



Listo Fogonazo, el circuito da perfectamente con los ajustes que me acabas de indicar. Otra pregunta, hablando en el plano real: Yo tengo montado el circuito en Protoboard, y alimentaré la entrada con música desde un reproductor Mp3, quisiera saber si éste circuito funcionará y sonará la música. Bueno gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## kilermenjose (Dic 19, 2010)

Buenas.. Amigo realmente estudias en el IUTLV? Yo estudio ahi y tambien tuve problemas con ese ampli aunque a algunos de mi grupo si les llego a "Amplificar" tambien lo probamos en el laboratorio con algunos de los instrumentos y logramos ver la onda y todo el tema. Pero tambien tuvimos el error en cuanto a los potenciometros que lo girabamos y no sucedia nada.. Cuando lo simule en Livewire, me explote muchas veces en condensador C1 y los BD135...

Saludos!


----------



## Jyajure (Dic 20, 2010)

kilermenjose dijo:


> Buenas.. Amigo realmente estudias en el IUTLV? Yo estudio ahi y tambien tuve problemas con ese ampli aunque a algunos de mi grupo si les llego a "Amplificar" tambien lo probamos en el laboratorio con algunos de los instrumentos y logramos ver la onda y todo el tema. Pero tambien tuvimos el error en cuanto a los potenciometros que lo girabamos y no sucedia nada.. Cuando lo simule en Livewire, me explote muchas veces en condensador C1 y los BD135...
> 
> Saludos!



Hola Kiler, si yo estudio alli, éste es el segundo proyecto de Taller II de Electricidad Mención Telecomunicaciones, en mi sección a nadie le logró dar, intentamos cambiar toda la etapa del BD135 y el 2N3904 por un Darlington, pero no supimos cual colocar así que lo dejamos asi, bueno ya así como lo corrigió Fogonazo funcionan los potenciometros, pero nosotros en la realidad montado en el protoboard le introduciremos una señal de sonido mediante un MP3, voy a ver que tal sale. Saludos.


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 20, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Prueba:
> Q5 = BD135
> R1 = 1,5kΩ
> Señal = 250mV



Que Q4 no debe ser pnp para hacer el par complementario?...


----------



## Jyajure (Dic 20, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Que Q4 no debe ser pnp para hacer el par complementario?...



Eso lo habia pensado y yo lo tenía colocado así, y los profesores luego de corregir el diseño nos lo mandaron a colocar como tu mencionas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Que Q4 no debe ser pnp para hacer el par complementario?...



Se podría colocar un PNP, pero cambiando la disposición del excitador.


----------



## kilermenjose (Dic 20, 2010)

Yajure dijo:


> Hola Kiler, si yo estudio alli, éste es el segundo proyecto de Taller II de Electricidad Mención Telecomunicaciones, en mi sección a nadie le logró dar, intentamos cambiar toda la etapa del BD135 y el 2N3904 por un Darlington, pero no supimos cual colocar así que lo dejamos asi, bueno ya así como lo corrigió Fogonazo funcionan los potenciometros, pero nosotros en la realidad montado en el protoboard le introduciremos una señal de sonido mediante un MP3, voy a ver que tal sale. Saludos.



Sii, tambien soy de Telecom.. A nuestro grupo no los corrigieron Juan Segundo y Oscar Azuaje, pero a mi no me lo llego a "corregir". De hecho yo tengo la simulacion funcionando en Livewire, pero me gusta mas esta en Proteus!

Saludos y Suerte con eso!


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 20, 2010)

XD en proteusss??

Me avisas cuando saque humo al armarlo... XD


----------



## Jyajure (Dic 20, 2010)

kilermenjose dijo:


> Sii, tambien soy de Telecom.. A nuestro grupo no los corrigieron Juan Segundo y Oscar Azuaje, pero a mi no me lo llego a "corregir". De hecho yo tengo la simulacion funcionando en Livewire, pero me gusta mas esta en Proteus!
> 
> Saludos y Suerte con eso!



Gracias Kilermenjose, a mi está dando clases Edwin Contreras, para Enero tengo que tener funcionando el montaje, ya en proteus creo que está funcionando porque hace todo lo que debe hacer, pero en el protoboard tengo que hacer los ajustes. Saludos



antiworldx dijo:


> XD en proteusss??
> 
> Me avisas cuando saque humo al armarlo... XD



jajaja porque? yo hice el montaje mal en el protoboard le introduje corriente y no se quemó nada... no creo que ahora que el montaje está MEJOR pase algo malo jajaja, saludos


----------



## pandacba (Dic 23, 2010)

Alli te puse un ejemplo con un operacional en la entrada, si no es lo que buscas te estas expresando mal, o necesitas elevar la señal de tu tarjeta para un amplificador determinado? si es asi primero hay que saber el nivel de salida de la tarjeta, y la sensibilidad del amplificador, con esos datos se te puede brindar un simple circuito que adecue los niveles


----------



## obaby66 (May 4, 2011)

hola!.. oye queria hacerte una pregunta.. resulta que tengo que realizar un proyecto parecido al tuyo. la diferencia es que tengo que conectar 2 microfonos que funcionen independientes, en vez del mp3 que tu utilizaste, , crees que me pueda servir.. y queria saber si te habia funcionado?. gracias..


----------



## Jyajure (May 4, 2011)

obaby66 dijo:


> hola!.. oye queria hacerte una pregunta.. resulta que tengo que realizar un proyecto parecido al tuyo. la diferencia es que tengo que conectar 2 microfonos que funcionen independientes, en vez del mp3 que tu utilizaste, , crees que me pueda servir.. y queria saber si te habia funcionado?. gracias..



Hola, disculpa pero a mi me cambiaron el diseño y finalmente no terminé este... lo siento.


----------



## obaby66 (May 4, 2011)

bueno.. muchas graciass de todos modos.. seguire tratando..oye una ultima pregunta.. no sabes masomenos cuantos watts t daba ese circuito ..en la salida??


----------



## master8116 (May 9, 2011)

Yajure dijo:


> Buen dia foreros , me alegra contar con su ayuda en este problema que tengo.
> 
> Como proyecto en una asignatura de la universidad me mandaron a construir un amplificador de audio, utilizando un Amplificador Operacional, como Preamplificador y un amplificador de potencia clase AB (push-pull), con configuración Darlington.
> 
> ...


hola quisiera saber que funcion cumplen los diodos en el circuito que montaste. gracias


----------



## X1un1Mundo1Mejor1wii (May 20, 2011)

El opam esta configurado como no inversor con ganancia dada por la ((divicion entre la resitencia que va de la salida a la entrada no inversora, i la resistencia que va hacia tierra ) + 1 ) por tu Señal de entrada, en este caso seria    " Voltage de entrada * ( 1 +( R1 / (R2+Ressitencia del Potenciometro) ) " = voltage de salida que va a tu etapa de potencia, tu ganancia es de aprox.. 75 a 150  y para que te funcione bien tu señal de entrada debe ser como maximo 56.56 Vrms ( cuando estas con el potenciometro al minimo) y 28.28 mV rms cuando tu potenciometro esta al maximo D:  ... chaufis no entro mucho al foro soy nuevo =p me voy a estudiar salu2 u.u

quise decir que era *56.56 mV rms     milivoltios  no voltios ... lapsus ^^! otra cosa el opma no te va a dar mas de 28 vpp io diria que te dará maximo 27... bye ;D


----------



## X1un1Mundo1Mejor1wii (May 21, 2011)

obaby66 dijo:


> hola!.. oye queria hacerte una pregunta.. resulta que tengo que realizar un proyecto parecido al tuyo. la diferencia es que tengo que conectar 2 microfonos que funcionen independientes, en vez del mp3 que tu utilizaste, , crees que me pueda servir.. y queria saber si te habia funcionado?. gracias..



hey si quieres te doy una manito tengo tiempo estos dias ;D



master8116 dijo:


> hola quisiera saber que funcion cumplen los diodos en el circuito que montaste. gracias



creo que es para estabilizar la corriente en la base de los transistores debido a efectos de temperatura, avisame si meequipo soy novato recien x)


----------



## X1un1Mundo1Mejor1wii (May 22, 2011)

obaby66 dijo:


> hola!.. oye queria hacerte una pregunta.. resulta que tengo que realizar un proyecto parecido al tuyo. la diferencia es que tengo que conectar 2 microfonos que funcionen independientes, en vez del mp3 que tu utilizaste, , crees que me pueda servir.. y queria saber si te habia funcionado?. gracias..



despues de habr aclarado lo de arriba... i tmb si leiste los otros comentarios sobre los transistorees... 

mira añade esto al OPAM si quieres tener 2 microfonos que te suenen x el mismo parlante... si quieres controlar la ganancia solo mueve el porenciometro de uno de ellos..
es mas simple i no modificas nada del circuito solo unas resitencias ^^!!
es un mezclador no inversor con ganancia independiente de cada micro, es para que solo añadas a la entrada NO inversora (+) de ese diagrama del pibe .... normalmente se usa la no inversora pero para no modificar nada mas x)! i no se invierta.. ahora incluso mezclas una entrada de un mp3 i la otra del micrófono..... a recuerda la ganancia de ese amplificador ( sin contar con las modificaciones para tu circuito ) es como puse arriab si quieres bajar esa ganancia cambia la resistencias que de la salida del circuito a la entrada inversora del Opam! bye suerte a todos


----------



## mendek (Feb 19, 2012)

que opinan del lm833, lo quiero usar para un filtro pasa bajos en vez del lm741 ¿?


----------



## DosCabezas (Feb 19, 2012)

El lm833 es superor al 741 en muchos sentidos, mirá el datasheet, El 833 es un integrador doble y el 741 es simple

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/stmicroelectronics/2169.pdf


----------



## hp350j (May 30, 2012)

Hola a todos. Para el proyecto "cambiador de voz" (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/cambiador-voz.htm) quisiera cambiar el amplificador de audio que usa un LM386 por un *ua741*. ¿Qué cambios debo hacer? La verdad que no sé aún mucho de electrónica y quisiera una ayuda detallada. Gracias de antemano.
 Adjunto el circuito.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 30, 2012)

El *µA741* no permite excitar en forma directa a un parlante

¿ Para que ? o ¿ Por que ? deseas hacer el cambio.


Para ver la posible configuración, mira las configuraciones habituales de operacionales con fuente simple.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 30, 2012)

Primero que preocuparme por el cambio del LM por el uA yo vería tratar de conseguir el HT que es la figurita más difícil de todas hasta ahora por lo menos en mi experiencia.

Ese es un integrado de telefonía que no se encuentra así no más...

Y bueno volviendo a lo otro el LM es un amplificador y el uA es un operacional que como dice Fogonazo no puede mover un parlante


----------



## hp350j (May 30, 2012)

hola. Gracias por sus respuestas. 
El HT ya lo tengo. Quiero usar el 741 porque es un requisito del trabajo que me dejaron en la universidad jejeje. No sé si podría poner esta etapa en vez de la LM386 uds que dicen?.. Y si hago el cambio tambien tendría que modificar la resistencia que limita la corriente al zener verdad?



El 741 no da la potencia suficiente pero entre los materiales del proyecto cambiador de voz vi
Circuitos integrados
 IC1- Modulador de voz HT8950A
 IC2- Amplificador de audio LM386

Transductores
 MIC1- Micrófono electret, miniatura
 SPK1- Parlante de 8 /0,25W

Electromecánicos
 S1,...,S4-Interruptores push-button NA miniatura
 J1- conector tipo snap para batería de 9V.

El parlante es de 0.25W.


----------



## hp350j (Jun 8, 2012)

Bueno implemente el ckto y no me funciona... alguien me puede decir si ese amplificador con 741 esta bien?


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 8, 2012)

Hola.

El 741 es un amplficador operacional, no es un amplificador de potencia, el LM386 sí lo es.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## hp350j (Jun 9, 2012)

Bueno sí... pero quizas hay algun circuito con transistores a la salida del 741 que me permitan darle mas potencia. Si conoces alguno elaficionado te lo agradeceria bastante. Si es que es posible, claro.

Si use la fuente doble, para polarizar con 12 el amplificador y 6 al HT


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 9, 2012)

si mal no recuerdo en la hoja de datos del 741 tiene un esquema ,
es -12 ,    0     ,  +12 ,
el aficionado es el experto ,esperemos a ver que dice

PD:
     creo haber armado en esquema muy similar y no amplificaba nada,o sea muy poco y calentaban mucho los transistores


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 9, 2012)

Si no alimentas bien el operacional con la fuente simétrica no va a funcionar o va a saturar un semiciclo solo y eso no suena a nada

Antes que hacer toda la tramoya de armar un amplificador con un operacional y transistores...por qué mejor no usas el simple LM386!!!!!!!!!!!!!????


es más facil, barato, rápido, funcional!!!


----------



## Jocgc (Jul 21, 2012)

bro termine el proyecto con los cambios pero se me calientan los bd 135 demasiado q*UE* le puedo cambiar


----------



## X1un1Mundo1Mejor1wii (Jul 22, 2012)

Jocgc dijo:


> bro termine el proyecto con los cambios pero se me calientan los bd 135 demasiado q*UE* le puedo cambiar



hola cual proyecto hiciste quisa tambien pueda ayudar...es q no estoy tan altanto es hilo tiene ya tiempo segun recuerdo...
am si te puedo ayudar estudio electronica ^.^
entre colegas se dan la mano u entre aficionados tmb C;


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 22, 2012)

Jocgc dijo:


> bro termine el proyecto con los cambios pero _*se me calientan los bd 135 *_demasiado q*UE* le puedo cambiar



¿ Tienen disipador ?


----------



## Jocgc (Jul 24, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Tienen disipador ?



 le puse disipadores asta crema emfriadora y nada calienta demasiado y los potenciometros no me funcionan


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 24, 2012)

Jocgc dijo:


> le puse disipadores asta crema emfriadora y nada calienta demasiado y los potenciometros no me funcionan



Efectúa un puente sobre alguno (Solo uno) de los diodos D1, D2, D3 o D4 y prueba el calentamiento.

Si el ajuste de ganancia no te funciona, posiblemente tengas algo mal conectado.

En el potenciómetro de 2K no se detecta auditivamente su variación.

Todo el esquema no es "La gran Cosa", te aconsejo que busques algo con los mismos componentes pero mas elaborado.


----------



## Jocgc (Jul 26, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Efectúa un puente sobre alguno (Solo uno) de los diodos D1, D2, D3 o D4 y prueba el calentamiento.
> 
> Si el ajuste de ganancia no te funciona, posiblemente tengas algo mal conectado.
> 
> ...



lo probare como me dices pero si tuvieras un esquema de pre ampli y de potencia te agradeceria bastante


----------



## kiwhilario (Jul 26, 2012)

Te dejo un par de paginas para que revises algunos esquemas:

Preamps:
http://sound.whsites.net/projects-2.htm

Power Amps:
http://sound.whsites.net/projects-1.htm

Tiene los componentes que usas. A ver si te sirve.
http://sound.whsites.net/project76.htm


----------



## jordonezcere (Oct 22, 2012)

a mi lo que me gustaria es aumentar el sonido de mis altavoces con un amplificador, pero cual deberia usar? un UA741? o otro...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 22, 2012)

lm386   ese es amplificador ,el ua741 sirve para pre-amplificador y no para amplificador o sea si sirve pero no tanto


----------



## jordonezcere (Oct 22, 2012)

¿entonces cual deberia usar?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 22, 2012)

> a mi lo que me gustaria es aumentar el sonido de mis altavoces con un amplificador



usa el buscador de FORO y coloca la palabra *Amplificador con el TDA2002* y fijate tenes toda las seri TDA en adelante


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 22, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> lm386   ese es amplificador ,el ua741 sirve para pre-amplificador y no para amplificador


ya lo dije lm386 o sino el tda que menciona SSTC


----------



## jordonezcere (Oct 22, 2012)

¿hay por ahi algun esquema?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 22, 2012)

jordonezcere dijo:


> ¿hay por ahi algun esquema?



Sip, muchos, mira por aquí:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php


----------



## jordonezcere (Oct 22, 2012)

pues no encuentro


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 22, 2012)

Amplificadores con TDAxxxx


----------



## hp350j (Oct 22, 2012)

Hola, bueno lo de cambiador de voz,.. lo acabe amplificando ocn un TDA 2822 .. salio ok.


----------



## BJT (Ene 10, 2013)

mati_23 dijo:


> ola
> 
> resulta ke quiero hacer un amplificador de audio con este circuito
> 
> ...




Por supuesto!! el 741 mueve pequeños altavoces, de radios pequeñas, altavoces de 50mm de diámetro por ejemplo. impedancia superior a 8ohms. Yo probé con 45ohms, 25ohms.

Ahora si conectas un transistor a la salida, mejor.

Con dos transistores de tipo complementario suena bién. El esquema está en la red. Lo he comprobado, funciona.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 10, 2013)

BJT dijo:


> Por supuesto!! el 741 mueve pequeños altavoces, de radios pequeñas, altavoces de 50mm de diámetro por ejemplo. impedancia superior a 8ohms. Yo probé con 45ohms, 25ohms.
> 
> Ahora si conectas un transistor a la salida, mejor.
> 
> Con dos transistores de tipo complementario suena bién. El esquema está en la red. Lo he comprobado, funciona.



un 741 no mueve un pequeño altavoz ni en broma  

lo demás es bueno, en cuanto a la impedancia no ahí parlantes con esos valores, si auriculares  que son de 32 y 64 ohm y los mas grandes 200 y 1000


----------



## BJT (Ene 11, 2013)

SSTC dijo:


> un 741 no mueve un pequeño altavoz ni en broma
> 
> lo demás es bueno, en cuanto a la impedancia no ahí parlantes con esos valores, si auriculares  que son de 32 y 64 ohm y los mas grandes 200 y 1000




Te enseño lo que hice. El altavoz de 45ohms, no lo compré lo tenía de una vieja radio.
En el esquema si cambias la resistencia de 10k por 47k tiene mayor ganancia. A la entrada 
le conecte un MP3, me hacia falta este ampli para escuchar el MP3 sin auriculares.


----------



## jmgm (Ene 11, 2013)

valdria un 741/tl072/4558 para un paqueño amplificador para auriculares(jack 3,5mm de los chinos)?
Este amplificador lo usaria por ejemplo como preescucha de una mesa de mezclas.
Ya se que alguien me aconsejara el tda2822m pero es que dispongo de varios operacionales de estos y quisiera darles uso,gracias.
Ah,se me olvidaba,en caso de que si valieran,podria ser con alimentacion simple?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 11, 2013)

> valdria un 741/tl072/4558 para un paqueño amplificador para auriculares(jack 3,5mm de los chinos)?


si para eso si sirve


> Ah,se me olvidaba,en caso de que si valieran,podria ser con alimentacion simple?


con el lm358


----------



## jmgm (Ene 11, 2013)

muchas gracias rey julien!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 11, 2013)

BJT dijo:


> Te enseño lo que hice. El altavoz de 45ohms, no lo compré lo tenía de una vieja radio.
> En el esquema si cambias la resistencia de 10k por 47k tiene mayor ganancia.



 Sigo sin creer lo del parlante y la resistencia de 10K mas que ganancia es para alinear el cruce de la señal de salida, seria ganancia si un capacitor con una resistencia fueran a la entrada inv Input del mismo.





jmgm dijo:


> valdria un 741/tl072/4558 para un paqueño amplificador para auriculares(jack 3,5mm de los chinos)?
> Este amplificador lo usaria por ejemplo como preescucha de una mesa de mezclas.
> Ya se que alguien me aconsejara el tda2822m pero es que dispongo de varios operacionales de estos y quisiera darles uso,gracias.
> Ah,se me olvidaba,en caso de que si valieran,podria ser con alimentacion simple?



SI tienes muchos 741 puedes hacer un "driver" (amplificador de corriente) con 2 transistores uno NPN y otro PNP. lo del auriculares No se si son de 32ohm si te va a servir, pero eso de 8ohm  

A los 741 si los puedes alimentar con fuente comunes, si no tienes fuente +/- puede usar uno como elevador de offset 

ejemplo si lo alimentas con 12V quedara en 6+6 (flotante) después te subo un par de circuitos para que lo uses...

*Lemur*, el *LM386* es sin dudas el mejor amplificador cuando uno necesita esa pequeña amplificacion justa


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 12, 2013)

SSTC dijo:
			
		

> Lemur, el LM386 es sin dudas el mejor amplificador cuando uno necesita esa pequeña amplificacion justa


eso es verdad ,pero como el muchacho pregunto por el 741 ,,,,con alimentación simple,,


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 15, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> eso es verdad ,pero como el muchacho pregunto por el 741 ,,,,con alimentación simple,,



bueno si los muchacho lo piden tanto, aquí les dejo este que tiene las mejores prestaciones, gastos mínimo y es expansible a 5Watts dependiendo de los transistores de salida... R1,R2,R3 junto con C1 y C2 son los encargados de crear un tensión simétrica en el integrado para que pueda fusionar con una fuente simple... esta configuración se ve muy a menudo en los integrados TDA2002, 2030, etc 

saludo y que lo disfruten 

​


----------

